# good starter kit?



## puckhed33

I would like to start up a decent B&W darkroom on a budget.
Are there any good kits out there that anyone could recommend?
I am starting with literally nothing.:hail:


----------



## niccig

I can't recommend any specific kits, as I haven't quite started my darkroom yet either.  However, I have been buying supplies for my b&w photo class (paper, tank, reels, etc), and I've found that Freestyle is by far the cheapest of the popular online places for getting supplies.  Especially if you get Arista brand stuff.  You can also find some really good deals on ebay if you know what you're looking for.


----------



## Torus34

I don't know of any complete kits.

One way to go about putting it all together is to get what's needed for one stage of the process at a time. Eg., start with film development.  A tank with the appropriate reel(s), thermometer, developer, stop bath, fixer and rinse detergent does it.  Clothespins are film clips and readily available bottles contain the chemicals. Most kitchens have a funnel. A clock with a second hand can be found in most homes.

Then on to contact printing. Again, get what's needed. Use it to make contact prints of the negatives. Kitty litter trays are makeshift developing trays.  Finally, and most expensive, there's enlarging. By that stage, there will be only a very few things needed -- enlarger, timer, easel and contrast filters.

Best wishes to you. B&W darkrooms are places where magic happens.


----------



## AltLars

puckhed33 said:
			
		

> I would like to start up a decent B&W darkroom on a budget.
> Are there any good kits out there that anyone could recommend?
> I am starting with literally nothing.:hail:


Hey Puck,
I have just got back into B/W these past few months.  I had most of the things I needed in storage.  There were things I still needed (wanted) so I went to e-bay.  My enlarger is a Beseler 67cp, I bought it new in the early 80's.  Condenser head, have to use filters to adjust contrast and to color correct when working with color.  I wanted to get a dircho color head but to buy new from a place like Adorama it would have cost me over $400.00  I bought mine on E-bay for $25.00 with the power supply and it turned out the seller was from the area so he drove it over while doing some photo work.  I also bought a negative carrier from another seller called a negatrans for $18.00 they are over $200.00 brand new.  I'm always looking to add to my darkroom a little at a time.  Right now I am looking at getting a GraLab timer and a couple more safelights.

I knew what I was looking for and what I had funds for to get it.  Most of us are in a big hurry to get something, but if you research what you need, and are patient you will be able to aquire the things you need and then get the things you want.

Before I place a bid on e-bay I google the product I'm looking for.  I'll check prices and reviews.  

When using household items such as funnels and such, so not reuse them in the kitchen, no matter how clean you think they are.  Once taken, they become yours.

Best of Luck 
and
Best to All,
AltLars


----------



## ksmattfish

puckhed33 said:
			
		

> I would like to start up a decent B&W darkroom on a budget.  Are there any good kits out there that anyone could recommend?



There are ready to go BW darkroom kits out there, but they are usually made up of the very cheapest, most basic equipment.  For the same price (or even cheaper), I'm sure you could put together your own BW darkroom on Ebay, or other used markets, and the equipment will be of much higher quality and ability.

One thing I'd recommend is that since all enlargers are going cheap these days, get one that will do medium format film as well as 35mm.  They are just as cheap as the 35mm only enlargers on the used markets these days.  If you never try medium format, well then, you have a nice, sturdy enlarger that will make really big prints from 35mm.  But if you do decide to try out medium format film, then you are pretty much ready to go; you'll just need the right enlarging lens.


----------



## ksmattfish

Hey Torus34, you need to get writing those articles on the BW darkroom, so this guy know what he needs!  

Until then, here's a link to an old post with a BW darkroom supply list...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31053


----------



## Torus34

The darkroom articles are being added at a pace of 1/mo.  Two are posted, two are 'in the can' [Film development and contact printing], and I'm working on the one covering enlarging.  There's also a set of enlarger exposure correction tables based on the distance from easel surface to film holder.  I hope to also add one on a simple system of scene-to-print control aimed at the photographer who isn't willing to devote one roll to one scene.  I may also write one on exposure meters and metering.


----------



## ksmattfish

I'm just teasing you, Torus, I know it's time consuming work.

One thing that's very handy in the darkroom is a book about the darkroom.  My 2 favorite BW film darkroom/photography books are by Henry Horenstein, and are titled "Black and White Photography:  A Basic Manual", and "Beyond Basic Photography:  A Technical Manual".  These are well written, and easy to read, and are basically Photography 101 and 102 classes in book form.  They are under $20 new, but I see them all the time in used bookstores for $5 or $6 each.


----------



## puckhed33

Thanx for all the info guys. I was a member of these forums a while back but had a hiatus. Once I was able to get back to photography I knew I had to come back here. Everyone on these forums is so helpful, especialy to noobs like me.


----------



## Torus34

Photography is such a vast field that in some areas, we're all newbees.


----------



## Digital Matt

You might find a complete "kit" on ebay.  Look for enlargers, and you'll see that a lot of times people will sell the enlarger with timer, filters, easel, trays, and even dev tanks, for next to nothing.


----------



## ksmattfish

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> You might find a complete "kit" on ebay.  Look for enlargers, and you'll see that a lot of times people will sell the enlarger with timer, filters, easel, trays, and even dev tanks, for next to nothing.



And check your local resources too.  Some newspapers will post "want to buy" ads for free, or next to free.  If you get the word out that you are looking for darkroom gear someone may be willing to give it to you just to get their closet space back.  Darkroom gear is so cheap on Ebay that for many people it's not worth the trouble trying to sell it on Ebay (besides, shipping charges for an enlarger are a lot).  Three or four times a year someone approaches me trying to sell their BW darkroom.  When I say I'm not interested (I already have more than I need), they often offer it for free.  They just want to get rid of it.


----------



## Digital Matt

Good point Matt.

Check out craigslist.com


----------



## terri

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Hey Torus34, you need to get writing those articles on the BW darkroom, so this guy know what he needs!
> 
> Until then, here's a link to an old post with a BW darkroom supply list...
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31053


You can _always_ scold the editor before the writer around here. :mrgreen: (even though I totally know you're teasing).  Jim has been ahead of schedule! It is I who insist on publishing this series in monthly installments. 

We could always use *cough* _other_ articles, though....say on *cough* medium format.... :sillysmi:


sorry.....had to. :razz:


----------



## puckhed33

I just scored an omega b600 enlarger for free. I know I should not look a gift horse in the mouth but does anyone have an opinion on this enlarger? Good or bad? It seems to be in good shape minus a safety filter.


----------



## ksmattfish

puckhed33 said:
			
		

> I just scored an omega b600 enlarger for free. I know I should not look a gift horse in the mouth but does anyone have an opinion on this enlarger?



It's an entry level 35mm and 6x6 enlarger.  Omega makes good enlargers.  This will definately get you going.


----------

